# cutting training



## raider6969 (Apr 28, 2003)

*cutting trianing*

i want to understand the point of weight training with heavy wights while cutting,if ur gonna lose lean body mass anyway?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2003)

It's based on the principle of "disuse", which basically means "use it or lose it".

If you you start using lighter weight your body does not have a reason to retain the increased muscle. The reason that your body increases muscle size is you gave it a reason to adapt.


----------



## raider6969 (Apr 28, 2003)

ok but y did i get weaker when i started cutting causing me to decrease the weights while training, making me weaker(losing lbm)?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 28, 2003)

Cause your powers of recovery are affected by less calories.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: cutting trianing*



> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> i want to understand the point of weight training with heavy wights while cutting,if ur gonna lose lean body mass anyway?




By the way, the idea is to minimise LBM loss, or even build some if you cycle high calorie/carb days correctly and follow a "sensible" diet (i.e not a "crash" diet).


----------



## raider6969 (Apr 28, 2003)

is there a way to totally prevent loss of lbm? or near pevention?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 28, 2003)

Keep lifting like you are when "bulking" and follow a sensible diet that slowly reduces calories where necessary.

Other than that, it really depends on what bodyfat % you're currently at and what bodyfat % you want to get to.


----------



## raider6969 (Apr 28, 2003)

im 12% bf right now, i wanna get to at least 7%. i was over 20% when i started cutting. i have lost some strength in the meanwhile. i was dropping 200 cals a day every 1 to 2 weeks.u think any supplement would help prevent loss of lbm?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeah, 'Sensibolics 3000'.


----------



## raider6969 (Apr 28, 2003)

what does it do?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 28, 2003)

It prevents you from dropping calories too low too quick, whilst including regular refeeds when necessary to prevent your metabolism crashing and maybe promoting some anabolism.


----------



## raider6969 (Apr 28, 2003)

how does it prevent u dropping cals too quickly? cant u prevent that by urself ?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 28, 2003)

Voodoo...mostly.


----------



## raider6969 (Apr 28, 2003)

lol, thanx for ur help


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> is there a way to totally prevent loss of lbm?



yup, steroids.


----------



## raider6969 (Apr 28, 2003)

what about glutamine supplement? i know its found in protein powders and meat, is it enough for our muscles or we need the supplement? does it minize loss of muscle?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2003)

I take 15 grams of L-Glutamine per day via supplement form, but there is a lack of scientific evidence/support to conclude what Glutamine really does or does not do.

Personally, I recommend it if money is not an object, cause it's not cheap.


----------



## raider6969 (Apr 28, 2003)

do u take it after training? have u seen the difference since u started using it?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> do u take it after training? have u seen the difference since u started using it?



Yes, with morning shake, after training (most important time) and before bed.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: cutting trianing*



> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> i want to understand the point of weight training with heavy wights while cutting,if ur gonna lose lean body mass anyway?



Apparantly Raider6969 you don't believe a word I've been telling you for the past ohh what, 4 months.  I've been telling you that you dropped cals too quickly.  What makes you feel that I don't know what I'm talking about?  You've asked the same question 3-4 times now and I've kept answering your question but you seem to not trust what I've been trying to tell you.  Are you happy you have other people telling you the same thing now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: cutting trianing*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Apparantly Raider6969 you don't believe a word I've been telling you for the past ohh what, 4 months.  I've been telling you that you dropped cals too quickly.  What makes you feel that I don't know what I'm talking about?  You've asked the same question 3-4 times now and I've kept answering your question but you seem to not trust what I've been trying to tell you.  Are you happy you have other people telling you the same thing now.



LMAO


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Yeah, 'Sensibolics 3000'.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 29, 2003)

This is too funny.....go Jodi..lmfao!


----------



## raider6969 (Apr 29, 2003)

first of all, jodi ,it wasnt 4 months ago, unless u dont know how to count. second of all ,no one asked u to reply to my threads.third of all , according to a pro bodybuilder who trains in the same gym as i do , told me that u dont know what ur talking about ,telling me i dropped my cals to fast. thats the reason i seeked asnwer from other members than you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> first of all, jodi ,it wasnt 4 months ago, unless u dont know how to count. second of all ,no one asked u to reply to my threads.third of all , according to a pro bodybuilder who trains in the same gym as i do , told me that u dont know what ur talking about ,telling me i dropped my cals to fast. thats the reason i seeked asnwer from other members than you.



Why don't you just listen to your pro bodybuilder then?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2003)

Thank you TP! 

My sentiments exactly because everyone here is going to tell you what I've been telling you.  And for another thing, you don't have to be so fucking rude...  I was only trying to help   

Oh and I cleary remember This Thread about you being stuck so I guess your Pro Bodybuilder did a lot of good for ya.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2003)

Your 6' and over 200lb..........and you only eat 2100 cal/day and expect to keep muscle??
I bet Jodi eats more than that. You may not always agree with people here, but I agree with Jodi. Don't be rude. Take it all in stride. And I can tell you this also. No matter how much you know, you will ALWAYS learn new things!!!!! Keep an open mind!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> according to a pro bodybuilder who trains in the same gym as i do, told me that u dont know what ur talking about.



There is nothing wrong with getting many opinions and evaluating them all.

However, be careful of the advice you get from a "pro bodybuilder",  some are very educated and intelligent, others are not. Just because he is a pro and he is huge, etc. is not always the best indicator of his knowledge.

Why?

Well, it's possible that this pro has awesome genetics and takes a boat load of drugs, hence his success. Maybe not.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: cutting trianing*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Apparantly Raider6969 you don't believe a word I've been telling you for the past ohh what, 4 months.  I've been telling you that you dropped cals too quickly.  What makes you feel that I don't know what I'm talking about?  You've asked the same question 3-4 times now and I've kept answering your question but you seem to not trust what I've been trying to tell you.  Are you happy you have other people telling you the same thing now.





It is simply because we are chicks...dont worry about it....these type of boys never get to where they want to go without our help.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Well, it's possible that this pro has awesome genetics and takes a boat load of drugs, hence his success. Maybe not.



Change "possible" to "most definite", if he is indeed a "pro".  Of course, he *could* in addition, know what he is talking about, but more likely than not, anything he said would be completely inapplicable to anyone not in his exact situation.

What I don't understand is if this guy has such a great resource as a "pro bodybuilder" in his gym, why he even needs to be asking questions here?  Puzzling.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 29, 2003)

I will listen to Jodi and J'Bo any day of the week, and if they want to spank me with a whip during instruction that is ok too


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

sawheet must not be getting any lately.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 29, 2003)

No not In a few days hun, but I have been eating real food, hehehe


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> What I don't understand is if this guy has such a great resource as a "pro bodybuilder" in his gym, why he even needs to be asking questions here?  Puzzling.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_



Oh Prince.....









(hint -- sarcasm..... )


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2003)

But thanks for asking, and not getting mad.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2003)

No, I was agreeing..it sounds like he's full of shit about having this "pro" at his gym.

If it's true I would like to know his name (of course he could always lie to us).


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2003)

Gotcha.

Actually this is pretty funny.  This is like "I am big so I am right" taken to teh next level.  "I know someone who is big, so I am right"....no wait...."I have seen someone who is big, so I am right...."

LMAO.


----------

